

#OpEquip - Bridging the Digital Divide Locally - bitmonk
http://www.opequip.org/

======
bitmonk
Anyone interested in contributing should go to
<http://www.opequip.org/forums/> and create threads for your area (if not
already there) under organizing, volunteering, donating. Say what you can do
and promote locally. Also if you have ideas about broadening the goals of the
project, go to <http://www.opequip.org/forums/ideas/> !!

------
nescdem
You guys are brilliant!! Absolutely love this idea!! Every child deserves the
best opportunities to learn, and this #Op will help tremendously!! Love you
all!! :)

------
platypus64
This could be one of the best things Anonymous + Occupy will do for the
people. Education = power!!!

------
vizzle
This is an idea that everyone can get behind. Where do i sign up?

